# What's up with my internal storage space?



## legalxchech (Oct 18, 2011)

How is my space so low when the phone came with 8GB internal and I have all music and photos on my sd card. I don't understand...

What can I do to get more space?


----------



## elmer1500 (Oct 7, 2011)

Download an app called "disk usage".. Should tell you everything you need to know..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Simple it has 8 gig but you don't have access to the whole 8 gigs. They hold a majority of the storage for other things.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

legalxchech said:


> What can I do to get more space?


 Remove apps


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

If youve made a lot of backups they can take up a lot of sd card space. Just navigate to sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and delete your old backups.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## legalxchech (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually my big killer is titanium backup. I only keep 2 backups in cwm just in case. I'm not too concerned about my sd card because I know where that space is going. It's the internal lack of space that surprises me. I have less than 200 apps and they shouldn't take upwards of 2GB in my opinion. Going to have to thin out the herd I guess. Thanks.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

legalxchech said:


> I have less than 200 apps and they shouldn't take upwards of 2GB in my opinion.


 _Only_ 200 ?


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

What's the point of storage being there if you don't use it? You still have a lot of space, I wouldn't worry about it.

Sent from my GT-i9250 Toro


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

hall said:


> _Only_ 200 ?


Only?? ROFL

10 or 20MB (on average by just my estimate) * 200 = 2000MB to 4000MB

You also don't really have 8gb of space. Part of it is taken up by firmware (as well as various partitions that are not part of user-data) on the device and of course the OS.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

if you go to settings --> applications --> storage use, then hit menu and select "sort by size" you can see just how much space the apps are using

but yeah, if you've got ~200 apps and they're all in internal storage, that's pretty much your answer


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

karthikram93 said:


> If youve made a lot of backups they can take up a lot of sd card space. Just navigate to sdcard/clockworkmod/backup and delete your old backups.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


He's asking about his internal storage SD card is considered external

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

thedio said:


> What's the point of storage being there if you don't use it? You still have a lot of space, I wouldn't worry about it.


 In case you missed it, he/she is asking where his storage space has went and/or why it's so low...


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

yarly said:


> 10 or 20MB (on average by just my estimate) * 200 = 2000MB to 4000MB


 Apps take up 2-4x the amount of space compared to their download size too, so if anyone bases their estimate on 1.5mb or 3mb, they'll be way off. Facebook is a 6.x mb download but is currently taking up over 20mb. Astro is 2.65mb and takes up over 6mb.


----------

